

Ask HN: Product request...make a ton of money - Edmond

A small wrist watch or ring for measuring blood pressure:
<i>Has a mini usb port for downloading your results for analysis.
</i>xml for data portability
<i>can be worn 24/7 for continuous monitoring
</i>should be less than $30
<i></i><i></i><i></i>*Should be ACCURATE<p>Make this and wakemate has nothing on you.
======
lhorie
Why in the world do you need XML over USB? Analysis of what? Blood pressure
measurements consist of two freaking numbers (and it's not the small daily
fluctuations that people care about to begin with...)

FWIW, wrist monitors do go for around $30
<http://www.google.com/search?q=blood+pressure+monitor+wrist>

------
signal
An Italian coupe or convertible car for driving and looking sexy: _Has
beautiful hand-made leather seats._ wheels for mobility _can be driven for as
long as its gas tank contains gas_ should be less than $30 *Should be FAST

Make this and ferrari has nothing on you.

